# Lost my baby boy



## Lama (Jun 14, 2020)

Absolutely gutted right now, my baby died on Friday and I’m feeling immense guilt. I should have taken him to the vets sooner or maybe he had gi stasis rather than a urinary infection. My bunny savvy vet has been furloughed until July so took him to a general vet, I’m not blaming her but think he was treated for the wrong thing. I’ll post the full story below but would appreciate your thoughts on what happened.

Roary was 9 years old, a Lionhead lol and over the past few months periodically became anorexic and this was becoming more frequent, he had a dental 6 weeks ago and there were a few spurs removed. He regained some of his appetite but not fully and had had lost 0.4kg. Generally he seemed happy but definitely was sleeping more. He was off form on Wednesday, a bit quiet but still eating/drinking and pooping. By Thursday evening he was worse, he alternated from sitting hunched to lying flat on his belly and grinding his teeth loudly, his tummy was very noisy also. He kept trying to hide in dark places and had 2 wee’s on the floor which is very unlike him. He was very reluctant to move. 

I gave him metacam and massaged his tummy suspecting bloat but his tummy felt soft. I gave Simethicone as a precaution, syringe fed him and placed a hot water bottle beside him. Friday morning he was very listless so went to the vet, he also had another urine accident on the floor. I syringe fed him before I went and gave more metacam. The vet was unsure but suspected a urine infection and prescribed baytril. She also said his tummy was soft and felt empty but noticed several lesions in his groin area, maybe cysts, warty lesions or possible something more sinister.
On Friday afternoon he collapsed and felt cool to touch, we rushed back to the vet but in the car he started having seizures. By the time we arrived his breathing was shallow and he passed before anything could be done.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 14, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, you did your best to help him and it could also been his time. At least he had great years with you


----------



## Lama (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks Hermelin, I’m just so devastated and wracked with guilt that maybe I could have saved him. It all happened so quickly. He was an elderly bunny but I hoped I would have a bit longer with him.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 14, 2020)

Lama said:


> Thanks Hermelin, I’m just so devastated and wracked with guilt that maybe I could have saved him. It all happened so quickly. He was an elderly bunny but I hoped I would have a bit longer with him.



I felt the same when my bunny Lilja passed away in mars and I also hoped I had could have a few more years with her. 

But we here on the forum will be there for you if you need someone to chat with, so don’t blame yourself too much


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jun 14, 2020)

Lama said:


> Absolutely gutted right now, my baby died on Friday and I’m feeling immense guilt. I should have taken him to the vets sooner or maybe he had gi stasis rather than a urinary infection. My bunny savvy vet has been furloughed until July so took him to a general vet, I’m not blaming her but think he was treated for the wrong thing. I’ll post the full story below but would appreciate your thoughts on what happened.
> 
> Roary was 9 years old, a Lionhead lol and over the past few months periodically became anorexic and this was becoming more frequent, he had a dental 6 weeks ago and there were a few spurs removed. He regained some of his appetite but not fully and had had lost 0.4kg. Generally he seemed happy but definitely was sleeping more. He was off form on Wednesday, a bit quiet but still eating/drinking and pooping. By Thursday evening he was worse, he alternated from sitting hunched to lying flat on his belly and grinding his teeth loudly, his tummy was very noisy also. He kept trying to hide in dark places and had 2 wee’s on the floor which is very unlike him. He was very reluctant to move.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry. It is not always easy to know if an animal needs care right away or if he/she just needs some extra rest. You took your rabbit in a timely amount. I would not feel bad. The vet should know about rabbits but may not have had a lot of experience with them. Many years ago I had taken my pet to the vet for his yearly appointment. I had a concern but it was brushed aside. 3 days later he died of congested heart failure. It is really hard when a pet dies, you might blame yourself or the vet. You both did the best you could with the situation. Try to not be hard on yourself. Hugs!


----------



## Howard cordingley (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi Lama.
I too lost one of my 3 rabbits this week and fully understand what you are going through. But reading your post has given me comfort because I too had feelings of guilt but you need to think of the long life you gave Roary. My rabbit was only 18 months old and she because lethargic on Tuesday so took her to vet. They were not sure and gave me usual meds. But Wedneday early morning she went downhill fast and was dying. I got her to vet at 10 am and they decided to put her to sleep. I felt so low. I have a Lionhead too he’s 10 and was rescued by me 18 months ago. Unfortunately he now has no teeth having had most removed. His diet now is science select pellets softened in water. He’s doing well. I think you need to think of 9 years you gave Roary that’s an amazing lifetime! Have you any pic of him?


----------



## Lama (Jun 14, 2020)

Howard cordingley said:


> Hi Lama.
> I too lost one of my 3 rabbits this week and fully understand what you are going through. But reading your post has given me comfort because I too had feelings of guilt but you need to think of the long life you gave Roary. My rabbit was only 18 months old and she because lethargic on Tuesday so took her to vet. They were not sure and gave me usual meds. But Wedneday early morning she went downhill fast and was dying. I got her to vet at 10 am and they decided to put her to sleep. I felt so low. I have a Lionhead too he’s 10 and was rescued by me 18 months ago. Unfortunately he now has no teeth having had most removed. His diet now is science select pellets softened in water. He’s doing well. I think you need to think of 9 years you gave Roary that’s an amazing lifetime! Have you any pic of him?



i feel for you, it’s so sad when they pass no matter what age. The guilt has really taken me aback, I just wish I had reacted sooner but we have gone through this before and I’ve nursed him back to health. He did have a good long life and I hope that he knows I tried my best with him. I’ve attached a photo of him being king of the castle, he was such a character!


----------



## Lama (Jun 14, 2020)

nicolekline97 said:


> I am so sorry. It is not always easy to know if an animal needs care right away or if he/she just needs some extra rest. You took your rabbit in a timely amount. I would not feel bad. The vet should know about rabbits but may not have had a lot of experience with them. Many years ago I had taken my pet to the vet for his yearly appointment. I had a concern but it was brushed aside. 3 days later he died of congested heart failure. It is really hard when a pet dies, you might blame yourself or the vet. You both did the best you could with the situation. Try to not be hard on yourself. Hugs!


I can’t blame the vet as his symptoms were a bit mixed but I do blame myself for not taking him sooner. Maybe it wouldn’t have made a difference but I’ll never know. Buried him earlier today and my heart is just broken. That’s so sad about your bun too, owners know when something isn’t right but I think most general vets are a bit scared of treating bunnies.


----------



## Lama (Jun 14, 2020)

T


Hermelin said:


> I felt the same when my bunny Lilja passed away in mars and I also hoped I had could have a few more years with her.
> 
> But we here on the forum will be there for you if you need someone to chat with, so don’t blame yourself too much


Thanks Hermelin, I really appreciate that


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 14, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your loss.  You will be in my prayers.
And yes, we will chat with you if you are lonely just like @Hermelin said.
And do not blame yourself. 
- BunBun71


----------



## anoopnain (Jun 14, 2020)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Howard cordingley (Jun 14, 2020)

Lama said:


> i feel for you, it’s so sad when they pass no matter what age. The guilt has really taken me aback, I just wish I had reacted sooner but we have gone through this before and I’ve nursed him back to health. He did have a good long life and I hope that he knows I tried my best with him. I’ve attached a photo of him being king of the castle, he was such a character!





Lama said:


> i feel for you, it’s so sad when they pass no matter what age. The guilt has really taken me aback, I just wish I had reacted sooner but we have gone through this before and I’ve nursed him back to health. He did have a good long life and I hope that he knows I tried my best with him. I’ve attached a photo of him being king of the castle, he was such a character!



He looks so so cute you can tell he has a great life looking at him and sitting on your sofa! Don’t feel guilty you gave 9 years of love and care!


----------



## Lama (Jun 14, 2020)

Howard cordingley said:


> He looks so so cute you can tell he has a great life looking at him and sitting on your sofa! Don’t feel guilty you gave 9 years of love and care!


I certainly tried my best, just feeling very sad at the moment but once this passes I can focus on happier memories. He was very cute indeed, so affectionate too, I was lucky to have him in my life


----------



## Freedom (Jun 15, 2020)

Lama said:


> i feel for you, it’s so sad when they pass no matter what age. The guilt has really taken me aback, I just wish I had reacted sooner but we have gone through this before and I’ve nursed him back to health. He did have a good long life and I hope that he knows I tried my best with him. I’ve attached a photo of him being king of the castle, he was such a character!



Absolutely gorgeous. He looks to have been a very loved and cared for bun. What a lucky bun to have you as his parent. Hugs.


----------



## Lama (Jun 15, 2020)

Freedom said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. He looks to have been a very loved and cared for bun. What a lucky bun to have you as his parent. Hugs.


Thanks Freedom, he was very much loved. Missing his furry face so much


----------



## DelawareRunner (Jun 15, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. My bunny of twelve years passed almost three years ago, and I still feel sad over it and would have done anything to save her. They steal our hearts, they really do. My sincere condolences....


----------



## Howard cordingley (Jun 16, 2020)

DelawareRunner said:


> So sorry for your loss. My bunny of twelve years passed almost three years ago, and I still feel sad over it and would have done anything to save her. They steal our hearts, they really do. My sincere condolences....


12years? Wow that must be a record age!


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 16, 2020)

Lama said:


> i feel for you, it’s so sad when they pass no matter what age. The guilt has really taken me aback, I just wish I had reacted sooner but we have gone through this before and I’ve nursed him back to health. He did have a good long life and I hope that he knows I tried my best with him. I’ve attached a photo of him being king of the castle, he was such a character!


He looked like a good boy.  I wish I could do some thing for you.
Hugs. And I love his face.


----------



## Lama (Jun 17, 2020)

DelawareRunner said:


> So sorry for your loss. My bunny of twelve years passed almost three years ago, and I still feel sad over it and would have done anything to save her. They steal our hearts, they really do. My sincere condolences....


Wow that’s a brilliant age, you’re lucky to have had her for so long. They really do steal your heart, just wish I had more time with him


----------



## Lama (Jun 17, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> He looked like a good boy.  I wish I could do some thing for you.
> Hugs. And I love his face.


Thanks bunbun, he wasn’t always a good boy but still cute even when being naughty! Desperately missing him


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 17, 2020)

Howard cordingley said:


> Hi Lama.
> I too lost one of my 3 rabbits this week and fully understand what you are going through. But reading your post has given me comfort because I too had feelings of guilt but you need to think of the long life you gave Roary. My rabbit was only 18 months old and she because lethargic on Tuesday so took her to the vet.


Hello from me too, Lama. I felt the same thing when i had to let my bun go too on 6th of june. He was only 16 months old, quite very young and i didn't even get to enjoy my one-year-mark with him still alive. It all started off as a limp of the hind leg on march 30th. The local vet helped us the best he could and said we need to seek further help. So we did but we were unlucky and landed on a vet that just claimed to be rabbit savvy, gave us wrong and Literally who-knows-what treatment. Needless to say, it didn't help at all and by the time we'd gotten off the long line to a truly savvy vet Musti was already too ill-the devastating knee bacteria destroying his joints to crumbs, scalds in his ears, balding around his eyes, ears and bum. He'd gotten severe muscle weakening and lost 0.5kg in those few months. He'd been low-active, kind of drowsy and not really eating the way he'd used to. Oh well, he was beyond saving. 
Your vet, too, did everything they could do in the situation. It's not their, nor is it your fault in any way. Your bun lived a happy, long life with you and i'm sure that he's still present near you somewhere, even if you can't see or hear him. You know, i've sometimes felt the sensation of somebun nudging and licking me although he isn't there anymore.
Just remember-he'll always be there with you and we all at the forum will be your supporting pillars!


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 17, 2020)

Lama said:


> i feel for you, it’s so sad when they pass no matter what age. The guilt has really taken me aback, I just wish I had reacted sooner but we have gone through this before and I’ve nursed him back to health. He did have a good long life and I hope that he knows I tried my best with him. I’ve attached a photo of him being king of the castle, he was such a character!


He is so adorable! Sure looks like you had many fun times with him!


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 17, 2020)

Lama said:


> Thanks bunbun, he wasn’t always a good boy but still cute even when being naughty! Desperately missing him


BunBun is not a good boy sometimes too. Sorry that you are missing him so much.


----------



## Lama (Jun 17, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> Hello from me too, Lama. I felt the same thing when i had to let my bun go too on 6th of june. He was only 16 months old, quite very young and i didn't even get to enjoy my one-year-mark with him still alive. It all started off as a limp of the hind leg on march 30th. The local vet helped us the best he could and said we need to seek further help. So we did but we were unlucky and landed on a vet that just claimed to be rabbit savvy, gave us wrong and Literally who-knows-what treatment. Needless to say, it didn't help at all and by the time we'd gotten off the long line to a truly savvy vet Musti was already too ill-the devastating knee bacteria destroying his joints to crumbs, scalds in his ears, balding around his eyes, ears and bum. He'd gotten severe muscle weakening and lost 0.5kg in those few months. He'd been low-active, kind of drowsy and not really eating the way he'd used to. Oh well, he was beyond saving.
> Your vet, too, did everything they could do in the situation. It's not their, nor is it your fault in any way. Your bun lived a happy, long life with you and i'm sure that he's still present near you somewhere, even if you can't see or hear him. You know, i've sometimes felt the sensation of somebun nudging and licking me although he isn't there anymore.
> Just remember-he'll always be there with you and we all at the forum will be your supporting pillars!



That’s so sad Catlyn, I’m so sorry for your poor bun. I’m not blaming my vet, his symptoms could have been linked to several things so they did what they thought was right. It’s just now with hindsight that I wish we had tried other treatments. It would be lovely to know he’s still here in some way, I’ve heard people say that they can still feel a presence sometimes. He will always be in my heart if nothing else. Thank you for your kindness, everyone here is so supportive


----------



## Lama (Jun 17, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> BunBun is not a good boy sometimes too. Sorry that you are missing him so much.


Thanks bunbun, to be honest I don’t know of any bunnies who behave all of the time, I think they have a built in mischievous streak! Missing him lots but I know it will get easier in time


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 18, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. No matter how long they are with us it is never long enough. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------

